# Lyft driving summary question



## Outsider626 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hello guys. I'm preparing a tax return and combining my Uber and Lyft expenses. I have a question regarding Lyft driving summary that i printed online. In year 2017 summary I had on it *Lyft Admin Fees and Lyft Commissions*. Now on 2018 year summary I see* Lyft platform fees and Third-party fees*. Trying to figure out if it is same as Lyft Admin Fees and Lyft Commissions. Maybe just different wording? Confused because nothing changed on Uber summary page. Thank you for the help.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Outsider626 said:


> Hello guys. I'm preparing a tax return and combining my Uber and Lyft expenses. I have a question regarding Lyft driving summary that i printed online. In year 2017 summary I had on it *Lyft Admin Fees and Lyft Commissions*. Now on 2018 year summary I see* Lyft platform fees and Third-party fees*. Trying to figure out if it is same as Lyft Admin Fees and Lyft Commissions. Maybe just different wording? Confused because nothing changed on Uber summary page. Thank you for the help.


I think your right, different wording. Either way it won't matter for your taxes. The IRS has one name for all of them, expenses!


----------



## Outsider626 (Dec 29, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> I think your right, different wording. Either way it won't matter for your taxes. The IRS has one name for all of them, expenses!


Excellent. Thanks


----------

